# Please vote for Emrys!



## cherylim (Jan 4, 2012)

Would really appreciate it if Facebook users would take a minute or two to vote for Emrys:

http://apps.facebook.com/promotionshq/contests/152736/voteable_entries/40846293

Not expecting a win, but a respectable number of votes would be nice.

Voting lasts for ten days.


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 5, 2012)

Done that hon!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 5, 2012)

Done, good luck.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 5, 2012)

voted...


----------



## Utah Lynn (Jan 5, 2012)

Done, Good Luck.


----------



## cherylim (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Voted, good luck!


----------



## Drew81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Have voted for him, love the pic though x


----------



## cherylim (Jan 8, 2012)

Just bumping this up once more, sorry - last time. I really appreciate all the votes and comments so far!


----------



## Drew81 (Jan 9, 2012)

No probs, I will get some friends and other half to vote as well.


----------

